# Examples of lens and body set ups you really love for specific shoots



## willrobb (Nov 26, 2011)

Its great fun to talk about the next lens/body we want and how the new features will change what we can do, but how about the set ups we already have and love? 

Here's one set up I really love and am in no real hurry to change:

Subject: Runway

Gear: 
Body: 5DmkII with BG-E6 battery grip. I know this set up is going to give me great IQ at high ISO.
Lens: 70-200mm f2.8L. A brilliant sharp lens and easy to get full body shots as well as 3/4 crops) 
Other: A slik monpod to steady the lens and a small aluminum step ladder, to either sit on in a low position or stand on to shoot over everyone.

Examples below from the Motonari Ono show at the recent Mercedes Benz Japan Japan Fashion Week.


----------



## Old Shooter (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! Available light or a little flash blended in? What ISO were these shot at? I have the original 70-200L myself and still love it!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 16, 2011)

Not bad! Question though - are you exposing the highlights very bright on purpose? I'm just interested in the answer, because it seems to work pretty well for these images.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 17, 2011)

That's easy: 70-200mm f/2.8 IS for an out-and-back time trial course.

Out at 70mm; back at 200mm.

(BTW, the spots are not dust--it's a light rain.  )


----------



## JR (Dec 17, 2011)

Hands down for indoor and outdoor portrait now I love the combination of the 5D mkII with the 70-200mm f2.8L IS II. To be honest I almost shoot at 200mm as much as I can. Great combo, although a bit heavy for my liking when I am inside...for that I am very curious about the rumored new 70-200 f4 mentionned a few days ago by CR...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2011)

my 5D MK II, 135mm L and our twice annual small town school play work out very well. I just set the camera to ISO 3200 and let the lens be wide open if it is necessary.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

Old Shooter said:


> Nice! Available light or a little flash blended in? What ISO were these shot at? I have the original 70-200L myself and still love it!



These were just available light, ISO 1600. At catwalk shows we are on a riser with other photographers, flash would ruin the pics of other photographers behind you, so flash is a big no no.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Not bad! Question though - are you exposing the highlights very bright on purpose? I'm just interested in the answer, because it seems to work pretty well for these images.



I am in a way, but not through equipment per se. When possible it's best to keep the audience out of the shot, the runway has varying strength of spotlights at different spots on the runway, usually the very end is the brightest, so it's good to get the model there, shoot with a pretty fast shutter speed to make sure the model pops out with the exposed light and the audience in the background appears as dark as possible.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> That's easy: 70-200mm f/2.8 IS for an out-and-back time trial course.
> 
> Out at 70mm; back at 200mm.
> 
> (BTW, the spots are not dust--it's a light rain.  )



Nice versatile lens for the bike trials. Nice shots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2011)

Several favorite combos...

Portraits - 5DII with 85mm f/1.2L II:




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM @ 1/60 s, f/1.8, ISO 400


Nighttime walkaround/street - 5DII with 35mm f/1.4L:




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 1/50 s, f/2, ISO 200


Birds - 7D with 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS:




EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 1600


Macro and Abstract - 5DII with MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x and MT-24EX:




EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 5x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX


----------



## B-Man (Dec 17, 2011)

willrobb said:


> Other: A slik monpod to steady the lens and a* small aluminum step ladder*, to either sit on in a low position or stand on to shoot over everyone.



What kind of small aluminium step ladder do you use? Is it foldable? any particular brand? i want to one for my self but not so sure what to get. Im just 1.6 meter and not that tall.

B-Man


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to agree with the 5D mk ll and 135L combo. One of my favorites, even for casual photoshoots.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leopardlupus/6508772513/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------

